# Sowing Bletilla seed



## GROWINHYDRO.COM (Oct 12, 2008)

I've searched and not found it...but I thought I happened across a thread once upon a time where someone had sown bletilla seed on soil and had some decent results. 

I have about a dozen pods this year, and I usually just let them fade with fall, but thought I may try this "flask-less" method as a bit of winter entertainment. I've got quite a bit of stuff under lights right now anyway but don't have an interest in flasking the seed.

I have been on a kick buying different gesneriad seed lately, so I was going to sow the bletilla the same way and see how it goes. Maybe mix in soil from around the parent plants.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## Candace (Oct 12, 2008)

Or send several pods to Troy Meyers and you'll get one flask back for free. Then you won't have to deal with flasking.


----------



## GROWINHYDRO.COM (Oct 13, 2008)

I hadn't thought of donating the seed to Troy Meyers. I have a laminar workstation, I could do the flasking my self. I just thought it would be fun to openly sow the seed and see how it goes.

Tonight I went ahead and sowed a pod over sifted soil from my Bletilla bed, mixed with peat moss and perlite.

I checked the Troy Meyers website and they have slim pickin's on pink striata. I have both the variegated and regular so I'll donate some pods to them soon.

Anybody interested in some seed can IM me with their address and I'll mail a packet out to you while it lasts.

Cheers!
Jesse


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 13, 2008)

Good luck with the sowing!!! I hope for good results! Do you know how long it takes for the seeds to grow in mature plants? Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## fbrem (Oct 13, 2008)

Good luck, this worked for me with marginal success for a Epi. radicans hybrid I selfed for the hell of it and sewed the seeds in with my drosera seedling tray of aged milled sphag. 1000's of protocorms but only about a dozen made it over 3" before I gave them away.

Forrest


----------

